# dove/squirrel hunting later on



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well i am going dove hunting again today. i am either going to deer creek or darbydale. we might go to deer creek cuz my uncle is hunting there right now(he is taking me later) he has 6, my cousin has 3, and her gampaw got the limit (15) so it is obviosly a good day there but by the time they are done it might be really slow so then we might go to darbydale? but where ever i go i hope i get my first dove or squirrel, i dont have any steel shats so i cant go for geese.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well change of plans i am going tomarrow cuz my unle found the sunflower field at deer creek. we are leaving around 4 or 5 am. bright and early, well just early lol. will any body be there????


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Good Luck Micro! Hit Perry County today. Got just short of limit for doves. Hunted by the neighbors wheat field. They were everywhere just not flying. So we moved in and hunted them like quail, it was awesome! Birds were popping up all over the place. The boy also bagged a couple crows at the end of the day.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

just got back i got 2 and lost 2. my uncle got 3. i am so happy i hit one from about 30 , 35 yards. my uncle said i timed it perfect. i will have my pics on here by tomarrow


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Micro Mini Angler-Did you go to Deer Creek? Did you see many doves? Were there many hunters there?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Good shooting, by the way!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea, there were only about 3 groups of 2 there


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

i went to deer creek yesterday and got a limit...im not gonna say where, but i was in a field....with sunflower seeds...and the road it was on had a funny name  ....i may have seen micro mini angler? but i doubt it. GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU HUNTERS. get a limit. and if that was someone on this site who was shooting at those mallards, shame on you!!! also, the amount of casings i picked up was outrageous(be selective with your shots, half the doves i saw people shooting at were extremely high)! also, CLEAN UP YOUR MESSES and try your hardest to find wounded or downed doves!!! and finally, those of you hunting in groups at public lands or private, be curtious to others and be careful! good luck all. be safe !%


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I have hunted all the fields down there....I'll find 'em 

I agree, people need to clean us after themselves. There are empties everywhere. The looking for downed birds is a good point also. I'll usually stop hunting to help others find a downed bird. Sometimes they'll give up and I'll keep looking anyway until I find it.

I won't shoot unless I think that the bird will go down where it will be easy to find.

Some folks need to quit taking shots at low birds.


----------

